# Westin & Sheraton Maui SPG Points



## MON2REY (May 1, 2006)

Along with our purchase of a unit at WKORVN in March, we received 100,000 SPG points.  At the time we were thinking that our daughter and her family could join my wife and I sometime in 2006 and get two rooms at either the Westin or Sheraton and spend 6 nights.  The literature we received at the time indicated that both of these hotels were class 4 and would require 10,000 points per night.  We were thinking five nights each at 10,000 per night plus one free night each.
We just received the points into our account the other day so now were were looking at making some plans.  When we go to SPG we find that both hotels are now class 5 and require 12,000-16,000 points per night.  When did they change?
Also, is there any restrictions preventing a relative from using your SPG points?  Could my daughter and her family go without us if we make the booking?  Thanks for any info.
Jim


----------



## DeniseM (May 1, 2006)

I think the points required went up around the first of the year.  It wasn't just those hotels, Starwood increased the points required at many hotels.  

Yes, you can use your points to make a reservation for someone else.  I would recommend the Sheraton - the Westin Hotel is beautiful, but their standard rooms are tiny.  

Another thought - you could refer them for the 5 day promo pkg. for $749.


----------



## djp (May 1, 2006)

On the topic of rising point reequirements....when I bought our unit hte salesman said that if they raise point requirements on a property that they have to also lower requirements on another property. IS this true or salemsan speak?


----------



## DeniseM (May 1, 2006)

djp said:
			
		

> On the topic of rising point reequirements....when I bought our unit hte salesman said that if they raise point requirements on a property that they have to also lower requirements on another property. IS this true or salemsan speak?



Definitely BS...


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (May 1, 2006)

djp said:
			
		

> On the topic of rising point reequirements....when I bought our unit hte salesman said that if they raise point requirements on a property that they have to also lower requirements on another property. IS this true or salemsan speak?



Depends was the salesman talking about SPG points or staroptions?


----------



## formerhater (May 3, 2006)

Starpoint values are based on average nightly rates at a given hotel.  Since hotel rates are rising in more places than they are dropping, there are usually many more hotels moving up in category than down.  I expect that will continue to be the trend.


----------

